# police dog loved community member



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is what makes it all so worthwhile. I "found" this again , forgot I had it. Kawartha Lakes (formerly Lindsay) had two dogs from me . Flint a long coat sable and now Strike a bicolour Carmspack Strike - German shepherd dog . Here is a video and a great write up -- there is a part guaranteed to make your eyes well up. MyKawartha Article: Partners in crime (fighting) |VIDEO
Strike was the centre fold dog of Police K9 magazine - Feb I believe.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## rtpva (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent article and a fine looking boy, Strike.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! What an extraodinary GSD! And of course beautifully trained too. You must be very proud.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You should be very proud Carmen, what a great dog!

It also seems his handler is knowledgable and that the two are a great team. Thumbs up to you!


----------

